# one way ticket to Dubai without work visa...



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Simple question and hopefully a simple answer! 

I do not have a work or residence visa so have been doing visa runs no problem. I have a flight back to the UK in August and am currently in the process of booking my return flight back to Dubai in September. Can I book a one way ticket back to DXB or do I have to purchase a return ticket as I have no visa?

Thanks in advance,

Webmongaz


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

lead balloon...

come on someone out there must know!


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

You can book a 1 way ticket no problem...


----------

